# AMD Phenom™ Club



## wiak (Nov 1, 2007)

lets talk about phenom
we know it comes 20th november in 2 diffrent flavurs
is Native Quad Core and fits in Socket AM2+ and Socket AM2 motherboards
it has Hyper Transport 3.0, TDP of 89W

*AMD Phenom™ X4 9600 @ 2.4ghz
AMD Phenom™ X4 9500 @ 2.2ghz*


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2007)

i'll join, not an amd fanboy, but i do want to see the little company (amd) beat the big one (intel)


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I want one, and it would probably kick ass at SMP folding, but I know I won't be able to afford one.

If I had one, it would be the cheapest _quad-core_ model (probably 1.8GHz, just my guesswork). I would probably OC it to a clean 2GHz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 1, 2007)

i want a Phenom if i can get the money i will get one.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2007)

err this needs to be in the club forum section...


----------



## von kain (Nov 1, 2007)

count me in....but i have to say it  i am a mad fan boy ......


----------



## wiak (Nov 1, 2007)

hehe


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 1, 2007)

i wanna join!!! i want a phenom now! if the price is right...


----------



## wiak (Nov 1, 2007)

ARTT said:


> i wanna join!!! i want a phenom now! if the price is right...



i know, prices should be around Intel Q6600 or something unless amd has something that is phenomonal and prices it 20-30% over intels quad


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 1, 2007)

Should you actually have a product before trying to start a club? Just wondering here...

Also, why is this forum updated on the front page? Seems like it should have the same setup as general nonsense?



AMD's quads will be GREAT competition for the market segment....just don't think a club should be started unless someone actually HAS one of these....but then again I'm a fother mucker


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2007)

http://news.expreview.com/2007-10-29/1193590532d6599.html

Still some time left before launch, but if these figures are true for the entire family of CPU's, AMD's still behind.. It's quite close though.

Also, this is only one game and it shouldn't be taken as teh truth.  We'll see.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 1, 2007)

wiak said:


> lets talk about phenom



I'm hoping that AMD pulls one out with the Phenom as I'm excited about the 790FX/CrossfireX platform.

The top C2Q will most likely edge out the top PX4, but if AMD can deliver on their CrossFireX promises and I see motherboard manufacturer's putting the 790FX's 52 PCIe lanes to use, I'll be joining this club around tax refund time. Also, should be seeing boards with the new SB700 or SB750 southbridges by then.


----------



## von kain (Nov 2, 2007)

i have to say phenom speeds lowered again but i don't know if there is because the speed is enough to compete  intel's or it is a price/speed drop

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/11/02/phenom-slowed-again




Mediocre said:


> but then again I'm a fother mucker


            Λ--literally??


----------



## mandelore (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh, ive already got the first component for my phenom rig, some BallistiX tracer pc8500's, im getting a Asus M3A32-MVP soon as its out, and then im just gonna get me an x2 4000+ or something cheapo till the higher clocked phenoms come out. 
My Tracers should be here by next week!

I have saved up alot of money, and expected to pay around £200 for the ram alone, but got mine for just £80. So that means I will have a shit load £500 + for getting the phenom FX or whatever its called and maybe an upgrade my my TEC setup. And I havent even sold my current rig parts yet, thats a volt modded A8R32-MVP Deluxe mobo (939), naked IHS stripped opty 185, and some killer DDR1 600 modules,


----------



## von kain (Nov 2, 2007)

phenom fx would be on stores on q1 of 2008 and i can't wait anymore i would go for the 9700


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 2, 2007)

von kain said:


> i have to say phenom speeds lowered again but i don't know if there is because the speed is enough to compete  intel's or it is a price/speed drop
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/11/02/phenom-slowed-again
> 
> ...



Yes. I have a 4yr old and a baby's momma whos a little hornball lol

AMD is doing what they have done in the past. Building chips in a logical way.

Instead of pasting 2 dual cores together (not necessarily a bad thing..) they are building a TRUE quad core on a single piece of silicon.

With 4 cores on a single piece of silicon comes lower (average) speed. The processor binning has to be quite different than Intel. 

IMO 4 cores on a single piece of silicon (instead of pasting) is a more logical solution. You re-build the architeture because you're doing something completely different. Its logical. Whether it will work out is a debate in itself. 

AMD's used to be comparable (and sometimes faster) than the intels at lower clocks. Lets hope they can keep doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Yes. I have a 4yr old and a baby's momma whos a little hornball lol
> 
> AMD is doing what they have done in the past. Building chips in a logical way.
> 
> Instead of pasting 2 dual cores together (not necessarily a bad thing..) they are building a TRUE quad core on a single piece of silicon.



That argument is old and invalid. SMP systems have had the cores on different chips since before the Pentium, you claim SMP systems have been illogical since forever? 

Funny thing is, your argument goes for anything, ie why L3 cache when you can increase L2? Why system RAM when you can have eDRAM? There is always a "smoother" solution to everything, however there are always drawbacks. Think of yields and cost for example. Intel is holding the performance crown and nothing is suggesting that AMD is taking it. So unless those AMD chips are dirt cheap I don't see anything better in their solution.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2007)

the only problem with a "true" quad core is yields,if 1 core is duff then you have a phenom triple or a phenom duo.

I think its more practical if not the best way to use two duel core dies,the yields will be much higher.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> the only problem with a "true" quad core is yields,if 1 core is duff then you have a phenom triple or a phenom duo.
> 
> I think its more practical if not the best way to use two duel core dies,the yields will be much higher.



How about research costs? And did you count the month that AMD's quad is behind on Intel's? Seen any news that suggests that it pays off? I do recall AMD saying it was a bad move...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you think all one die is actually better then?

Amd said quad on one die is a bad move?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> Do you think all one die is actually better then?[/quoteye]
> I couldn't care less. All I care about is performance in this case. Why would it matter if it's 2 dies or one if the performance is the same?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2007)

I believe having a true quad core on one die than two dual cores on two dies is more efficent. Wouldn't the first solution offer lower temps and possibly lower power consumption?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 2, 2007)

hat said:


> I believe having a true quad core on one die than two dual cores on two dies is more efficent. Wouldn't the first solution offer lower temps and possibly lower power consumption?



have to agree with that - that is also my thinking.

since there will be out in 1st 2008 then that give me 2-3 months to save up. i hope they don't just slap a overly large price tag on it to make up for R+D costs. either way i am looking forward to these.


----------



## wiak (Nov 4, 2007)

ARTT said:


> have to agree with that - that is also my thinking.
> 
> since there will be out in 1st 2008 then that give me 2-3 months to save up. i hope they don't just slap a overly large price tag on it to make up for R+D costs. either way i am looking forward to these.



you dont have that much time
9600 and 9500 is coming this 20th november and 9700 is coming in desember then rest of the family in januar 2008 

look what a friend of me found

HD9500WCGDBOX AMD Phenom X4 9500 (4MB,95W,AM2) box 247.00 USD 
HD9600WCGDBOX AMD Phenom X4 9600 (4MB,95W,AM2) box 278.00 USD
HD9700XAGDBOX AMD Phenom X4 9700 (4MB,125W,AM2) box 288.00 USD
* these are estimates and excluding VAT

http://amdhawk.wordpress.com/2007/11/04/phenom-prices-shows-up/


----------



## Snipe343 (Nov 4, 2007)

im getting one sometime next year, im also a big fan boy


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43698


----------



## wiak (Nov 6, 2007)

am cupling AMD Phenom X4 9600 with Gigabyte MA770-DS3
http://my.ocworkbench.com/bbs/showthread.php? threadid=68615
the reason?, 4 PCIe x1, 1 PCIe x16 , Great Onboard sound, SPDIF out, GbE nic (sure hope this is PCIe x1)
and 2 PCI for old devinces


----------



## Black Light (Nov 6, 2007)

hell yeah I'm in


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

uh, is this a real club?


----------



## wiak (Nov 8, 2007)

me 
kicks
DanTheBanjoman 
out 
of
AMD Phenom™ Club

mohahaha


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hey wiak, would you like this club to form an alliance with the amd club?


----------



## wiak (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hey wiak, would you like this club to form an alliance with the amd club?


sure ^^


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

okay, i gotta talk to pos about working out the details of the alliance. and then i'll write a chain pm to everyone about it.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely gonna get me one.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 8, 2007)

wewt, first component of my phenom rig has arrived!

Some nice BallistiX Tracer DDR2 8500's 

just gotta wait for the M3A32-MVP to become available for me, any idea when its on sale in europe??


----------



## wiak (Nov 9, 2007)

mandelore said:


> wewt, first component of my phenom rig has arrived!
> 
> Some nice BallistiX Tracer DDR2 8500's
> 
> just gotta wait for the M3A32-MVP to become available for me, any idea when its on sale in europe??


i got 4GB DDR2 GOLD PC6400 around a month ago 
only missing mb and cpu now 

more phenom news
http://my.ocworkbench.com/bbs/showthread.php?p=423034#post423034


----------



## mandelore (Nov 9, 2007)

cool, preordered my Asus M3A32-mvp deluxe with the ram heatspreaders last nite and a X2 4000+ to see me till 08 when i get the phenom cpu. got em on order from overclockers.co.uk 

Edit: on that link you provided, this was interesting:

"Pictures of AMD Phenom 9600 processor and CPU-Z screen shot. The name of the CPU is Phenom X4 with codename Agena. It is rated 65nm at a core voltage of 0.976v"

0.976V? cool 

also, that 2.3ghz chip is faring ok against a higher clocked intel quad core, and the phenom is not even on a fully compatable motherboard


----------



## wiak (Nov 9, 2007)

mandelore said:


> cool, preordered my Asus M3A32-mvp deluxe with the ram heatspreaders last nite and a X2 4000+ to see me till 08 when i get the phenom cpu. got em on order from overclockers.co.uk
> 
> Edit: on that link you provided, this was interesting:
> 
> ...


that phenom runs on HT1 not HT3 as on AMD 700 series (770,780X/790FX)
so it should be a bit faster and i bet the ram is slow to on that system it was that last time


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 9, 2007)

Why is there a clubhouse for something that hasn't been released yet...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 9, 2007)

I was just reading that review on the phenoms vs core2's and was wondering if the 2T on the ram would still have a gib performance effect on AMD platforms....  I remember from DDR1 days that 2t on your ram with AMD would slow the shit outa your rig, intels didn't seem to mind that much....

I wonder if this is true with the new chips???

I also noticed that the ram on the AMD rig was 50mhz slower and also had more relaxed timings...  this could equate to a couple of FPS....  correct??


either way, I think AMD has their work cut out for them because those Core 2 cpus are friggin amazing in every sense of the word...  No one can deny that.  I would be stoked to see phenom come out and be even just as good as intels offerings...

A vcore of .96 looks promising, not sure if that site has any merit or not though...

Guess we will just have to wait for the next few weeks...  

Who is getting one on release day???  I see a lot of dreamers but thats it


----------



## mandelore (Nov 9, 2007)

Well.. for those who have already purchased their phenom rig, we is no dreamers 

Im waiting till january tho for the actual phenom cpu coz im after a higher clocked core, so an X2 will do for now.

I believe on decent ddr2, you can still get away with T1, as I know on my current DDR1 600MHz T2 gets pwned by my normal setup of 600MHz T1, even tho its rated for the T2 command timing. 

My plan is to get my new mobo setup, already got the ram. then test the ram as far as I can take it, work out any bugs etc. get the best overclock with it, so that by the time I get the phenom Ill have my mobo figured out and my ram tweaked nicely. Obviously the overclock will be diff with the Phenom but at least ill have had a headstart getting the ram optomised etc.

oh, and I still needs tos ell my current rig


----------



## mandelore (Nov 9, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Why is there a clubhouse for something that hasn't been released yet...



Whats an Intel dude doing in an AMD clubhouse? 

*shoo's Ravenas out teh door


----------



## wiak (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/840/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.7.html


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd love to see how the phenoms perform!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I was just reading that review on the phenoms vs core2's and was wondering if the 2T on the ram would still have a gib performance effect on AMD platforms....  I remember from DDR1 days that 2t on your ram with AMD would slow the shit outa your rig, intels didn't seem to mind that much....
> 
> I wonder if this is true with the new chips???
> 
> ...


AM2 doesn't see the major performance impact that 939 did when running at 2T. I presume Phenom will be no different.


----------



## wiak (Nov 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> AM2 doesn't see the major performance impact that 939 did when running at 2T. I presume Phenom will be no different.



that shows how good the K8 architecture is


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 22, 2007)

i just bought a Phenom 9500, MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+, G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000) 5-5-5-15, and a Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA with perpendicular recording.  It was 600$ish because my friends are buying my current mobo/cpu/ram for 120$

I might move to a black edition Phenom early next/mid year for a better oc if i cant get a nice one out of this one...

hopefully i can get a nice oc with my Thermalright XP90c, if not then i make the move to water coolin!  

its computer makeover time

i put in 2 day shipping, so hopefully i will have it by saturday (thursday = thanksgiving, fri=1 sat=2, lan party sunday)

lan party = show off over my friend's stock c2d E6400 (he has been ripping on all of my other friends for haveing worse computer than him because he is a HUGE intel fanboy and we are all amd.

Im going to completely repaint my case and put a protective clear coat to protect the black, then im going to polish up the heatsink real nice... also clean out all the dust bunnies man can those things multiply!

so can i be in the Phenom club, please


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> AM2 doesn't see the major performance impact that 939 did when running at 2T. I presume Phenom will be no different.



This is why I haven't upgraded from s939 yet.  My rig is just as good as any AM2 system that I've seen... as long as the proc. is under 3.3ghz.  Damn this new PSU is awesome!


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't wait to join this cult!  er.. club!  I dunno about the rest of you, but I'm waiting till January to pick out my  Phenom.  By then, hopefully we can see some 3.2ghz+ frequencies out of them.  Man, I wish I could just fast forward a year when these chips will really shine!


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2007)

I wish I could fast forward a little over a month when I will have a Corsair 450VX in my case and can start clocking properly...


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2007)

hat said:


> I wish I could fast forward a little over a month when I will have a Corsair 450VX in my case and can start clocking properly...



Why not the 520?  Then you would be set for a better video card in the future?  But yeah, with your current setup, you are going to be able to see what your processor can really do!  You should really get a AC64 cooler too.  Beg someone!


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 24, 2007)

w00t, my stuff was intransit to my house at 7:16am, so im getting my stuff today!!!

MSI K9A2 PLATINUM 790FX AM2+

SeaGate 500gig sata perpendicular recording with 32mb cache

G.Skill 2x2gig sticks of pc 8000

and the cherry on top....

AMD Phenom 9500  

Ill be putting Windows Vista 64bit on it, mainly because i cant find my copy of XP, and i can load my friends copy of Vista.  I didnt really wanted to go Vista this soon, but its free and I can always look for my XP 32bit if need be.

Ill try to oc it in the next day or so, but i have work and school so be patient.  I have a Thermalright XP-90C with artic silver for the cooling on the cpu.  Lets see how far we can take her!

Their is a lan tonight so wtf8269, and possibly Cheesedanish and Protius be their soe can get this party under way! (i will probably build it at the lan because my grandparents are having a thankgiving party today so i wont have time to do it before hand)


----------



## JC316 (Nov 26, 2007)

Tomcat81970 said:


> w00t, my stuff was intransit to my house at 7:16am, so im getting my stuff today!!!
> 
> MSI K9A2 PLATINUM 790FX AM2+
> 
> ...



Dear god man, don't just leave us hanging, I can't wait to see users overclocking and testing these bad boys.


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 26, 2007)

will have it together tonight... had a mix up with delivery, but its "in route for delivery".  Im off work so i can play with it .  

Ill be doing multiple benchies with aquamark, 3d06, etc.  ill do some stock and others with just an oc gpu (x1900xtx not sure at what clocks when oc'd) and just the oc cpu and oc'd both. ill do this right off the bat so i wont have my pc loaded down with all my games and apps.  Should show how well these things do on a clean/fresh platform.

I want to take my time with the ocing the cpu so i can have it be at its best.  School starts back tomorrow, but tomorrow night ill be working on this.  

Tonight (Monday, 26th) > put together / load os / start loading apps for benchies / messing around

Tomorrow (Tuesday) > Start, or continue running bench marks (all after homework is done) ( plan on first set of benchies to be posted) / start the overclocking process

Wednesday > Have to work after school from (5:30 -10:30), and will have homework from school to do 

Thursday > after homework, continue on ocing and start running benchies on oc'd cpu/gpu

Friday > work after school, but continue ocing and running benchies..

so i hope by this weekend ill have all the stuff ready...


----------



## VILLAIN_xx (Nov 27, 2007)

*)*

you better be back with results, we will harpy you.

you have the mother board i am most antcipating about.

bring back some interesting results!


----------



## wiak (Nov 27, 2007)

gimme gimme 
run everest memory benchmark on it to
and whole benchmarks


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2007)

Even tho I will have a Quad Core here, and 790x motherboard tomorrow.  It will be yet another week before I'm up again.

I took my DDR2 to work with me today, and put it in the Intel machine.

NO BOOT......

So I have send in a RMA request to Crucial and they said 24 hours for the request and 7-10 days before I get any more ram....!@%$@!% @!%!@% !%#%!.

I hate being on a slow computer.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Even tho I will have a Quad Core here, and 790x motherboard tomorrow.  It will be yet another week before I'm up again.
> 
> I took my DDR2 to work with me today, and put it in the Intel machine.
> 
> ...



quit blowing shit up


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well things arent looking good stock... i dont have any screen shots, but i got a 6575 in AMD Overdrive with everything selected, and 32s in SuperPi 1M.  I ran Aquamark 3, but it keeps crashing at the end, but my FPS never drop below 45 at the very end, and has an average of about 90fps.  Aquamark 3 is with measurement 1.  Im in the process of downloading 3d06, should have that up by tonight.... but like i said i have to work tomorrow, so dont expect anything... 

O yeah, my Thermalright doesnt fit (didnt come with am2 plates) so im running the stock heatsink with artic silver 5, and yes i did take off the stock thermal paste.  Im 90% sure ill ask for a watercooling set up for Christmas, so i dont want to spend the money on another heatsink.  In other words, no major ocing until christmas time...

Edit, 3d06 is 6385... 

i havent messed with anything, im not even sure i have all the drivers and updates.... still working on it, and thanks for the advice!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you have the motherboard set to gag or non-gagged mode?

It needs to be on non-gagged

Aquamark 3 needs a update to run. I'm ready for ur 06 score/


----------



## VILLAIN_xx (Nov 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have the motherboard set to gag or non-gagged mode?
> 
> It needs to be on non-gagged
> 
> Aquamark 3 needs a update to run. I'm ready for ur 06 score/



i wish i could set my gf on non gag mode.. ZIIIIING! 

any ways, ill behave my self 

Keep up the updates Tomcat and Damulta. I think this thread is going to build more and more. 

   Do you guys still have any dual cores laying around?  Im in the market for a grand slam motherboard that can be PCIE2 and PHenom ready in the future. I wouldnt mind an overclocked 3600x2 or BE-2300 till Quad cores are dirt cheap.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 28, 2007)

32s super pi isn't bad at stock settings, my old Brisbane usually hit that at around 2.8 or 2.9 GHZ


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have the motherboard set to gag or non-gagged mode?
> 
> It needs to be on non-gagged
> 
> Aquamark 3 needs a update to run. I'm ready for ur 06 score/



where in the BIOS is the gag / non-gagged mode located... im going to try to dig around to find it, but you probably already know where its at.

I found in Advanced DRAM config, ungaged mode was enabled, not sure if thats exactly what your talking about...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2007)

one makes the ram work in 1x128 and the other 2x64 and the 2x64 is the one that you would want.


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 28, 2007)

Welp, having extreme difficulties overclocking... wtf8269 came over today and we could only get it to 2.3, 2.4 we could boot into windows but it would crash... AMD Overdrive crashes every time i try to change any setting.  In other words, if anyone has any ideas please share.

The ram was set to a 1:1 ratio, and the HTT multiplier cant be changed in the bios, and the ram timings also arent anywhere to be found in the bios...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2007)

There are HTT mods on Xtream forums.

Mine comes in tomorrow and I planing on buying some temp ram until my high speed ram comes in.


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> There are HTT mods on Xtream forums.
> 
> Mine comes in tomorrow and I planing on buying some temp ram until my high speed ram comes in.



please post the link, i was trying to look through their site, but couldnt find it.  its my first time at their site, im working 5-10 tonight, so dont expect a response... thanks.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2007)

K but I have to run to town it will be a few hours.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2007)

I went to compusa, and bought a 2 gig kit of Corsair XMS2 Dual Path 6400 4-4-4-12  for 80 USD.

They had about 10 9500 Phenoms in the store!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 28, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I went to compusa, and bought a 2 gig kit of Corsair for 80 USD.
> 
> They had about 10 9500 Phenoms in the store!!!!



How much were they?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2007)

I ddin't see a price on the 9500 only that they were there.

The website says $289.99, but says they are sold out LOL(I seen them there) They are not out of them.


That's not a bad price, if it is in store cost(which it should be)that is a VERY GOOD retail price.


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 29, 2007)

yay found in the bios where all the ram settings go! And even better AMD Overdrive tells you all of them for your ram, so i just got done changing all of them from auto to their specific number... hopefully this should let me oc... also about that HTT mod for the bios, still couldnt find it... please post a link 

...nope still no luck with the oc

can anyone explain to me what the D.O.T.3 Step 1,2, and 3 is, the options are like 1% private up to 15% commander...


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> Why not the 520?  Then you would be set for a better video card in the future?  But yeah, with your current setup, you are going to be able to see what your processor can really do!  You should really get a AC64 cooler too.  Beg someone!



sorry for late reply, but no need for it (no use in paying for a more expensive item that a cheaper one will do the job of). Besides, I like having one +12 rail.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2007)

You had to updates the bios for memory timmings?

I can't find them

My Quad is in..


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 29, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You had to updates the bios for memory timmings?
> 
> I can't find them
> 
> My Quad is in..



nope, they are under Advanced DRAM Settings, the section under the one the FSB is in which is in the Cell menu, then where it says AUTO for the first one change it to Both, and the memory settings pop down.  This took me a while to do, and i also dont believe there are any bios updates as of now... or at least at the msi site.  Im at 2.4 right now, but havent made sure its stable.

Nope, not stable at 2.4, crashed shortly after posting.... so far i was able to get it to 2.36ish stable with a 1.28vcore, ran it for 31min on the stability test in AMD Overdrive.

Either i got one of those crappy cpus that dont oc worth a poop, or ive got some bad settings in the bios.


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> My Quad is in..


send me your fx-62


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 30, 2007)

any luck DaMulta?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2007)

Standard settings do not see a IDE HDD when trying to install off of a IDE DVD player. You have to turn it to raid mod for it to work. This took me a while to figure out. 

If you are installing on a SATA drive you have to turn it to IDE mode if you are not running it in raid mode. 

Then you have to turn on IDE bus mode, along with 1.1 table to do a x86 install of windows XP. 

Lets just say a simple install took me 2 hours just to figure out how to install the damn thing. 

Now I'm in XP SP1 fresh install and I can't read any CD/DVDs they simple come up blank. I have tried turning back off the IDE bus mode and the table back to 1.4. It's not that device manager doesnt see the drive, it's that it will not show the info on the CD/DVD at all. IT displays it as a blank drive.


I installed a compaq CD-ROM and now I can read Cd's to continue the install.
__________________

----
I have to say that last night I had this all running on a dirty install of my old 580x motherboard. When I installed the lan driver the machine rebooted and would never go back into windows. This was a fault of the 580x board being installed in the first place.
---

Now I did try and run overdrive and dual core opt right off of a fresh install with XPSp1. Windows would reset the computer on startup, and  I had to go to safe mode and do a msconfig to turn it off from boot. You can't uninstall it in safemode.....anyways SP2 is installing and 3dMark06 is at 94%.


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah my friend wtf8269 mentioned me in the "rate the system above yours" thread, my amd overdrive is version 2.0.9, not sure if that 7 or 10.

One thing is, is that when AMD Overdrive is started, it automatically sets my vcore to stock... i double checked this with CPUz, which booting and not starting Overdrive, my upped vcore shows in CPUz but when Overdrive is started, CPUz shows, along with Overdrive, a stock vcore.  Even if i close out of Overdrive, CPUz still shows a stock vcore


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2007)

Was your install easier than mine?


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 30, 2007)

meh, yeah... it took me a while (half hour or so) for it to recognize the hdd (never used sata before) but once i got it hooked up and configured in the bios, which was enabling the onboard sata controller, it loaded fine... took me FOREVER to format it with NTFS (like 2-3 hours, i fell asleep during the process), but after that the installation flew.

Anywho im off to bed, i wish you better luck with overclocking... If i cant get this thing up and going, then im probably sending the cpu and mobo back and putting my 144 back into action, they guy i bought the 144 off of had it to 2.7 on stock voltages, but i never oced it due to my hdd not liking the upped fsb.  Now that i have a sata i would love to see how far she would go... I would upgrade probably to a phenom black ed if they oc better, otherwise then idk what ill go to. This wouldnt be until christmas (which is fairly close).  Im just disappointed with this, the review (tomshardware) said it hit 3.0 with out changing the vcore, and i cant even get 2.4 out of it, even with a 1.3vcore.  a person (newegg review on the msi fx790, which is now a deactivated product, so they no longer carry it and i cant get to that review) said that he was able to get 3.2 out of their phenom... others said they could get from 2.6-2.8 without messing around with the vcore. idk, its just been a frustrating day.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2007)

Just wanted to chime in and say I'm eagerly awaiting some results with the build!  Put that computer of yours next to a window and let er rip!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2007)

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=112669.0

There is a bios there for HTT. I havent updated to it yet.

I'm still wondering if I have a bad board. I cant install a video card in the first PCI-E slot.


Also can you see your temps in windows?


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 30, 2007)

My x1900xtx fits in the first pcie slot, its a really close fit, rests on the side of the heatpipe.  And no i cant see my temps once in windows, but i can in the bios. thanks for the HTT link!


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

Can anyone take a pic of the stock AMD Phenom heatsink?


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 30, 2007)

they are the same ones that came with the althons... the cheapo aluminum ones with the small fan on it.

But that along with artic silver is keeping my stock phenom at 28-30 idle...

heres a link to a pic...
http://www.overclockers.com/articles471/amdr2.jpg


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 30, 2007)

This has the potential to be the smallest club ever!


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, just found this...
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2591620

looks like it has some good info on the msi phenom combo... 

here are some quotes from it that make me happy...
"Well, let's say if the issues of the board/BIOS chip can get resolved I am sure around 3.2GHz is possible on air."

and...

"Why do I say BIOS? Because it's definitely not the CPU itself."


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2007)

Tomcat81970 said:


> Wow, just found this...
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2591620
> 
> looks like it has some good info on the msi phenom combo...
> ...



wow, that makes me think again about going intel...


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey DaMulta, try ocing yet?

Tomorrow im planning / hoping on going over to a friends house who has am2 dfi (<)board and putting my ram and cpu in it... ill probably need the bios update, but at least i can try ocing it their... He has a zalman 9700 so i can really mess with the vcore... Hopefully this will determine if it is indeed the bios/chipset of the msi board..


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well ive been doing alot of research on how well other people have gotten these things to overclock... average has been from 2.6-2.8, but there were some people at 3.0.  I realize that even if its my bios that is preventing me to overclock, a q6600 could smoke it with ease.  a q6600 can hit 3.4 with little to no effort, and you would need a phenom at at least 3.6 to be equal, which isnt going to happen.  I can return my mobo and cpu and get a q6600 and a dfi icfx3200 for 55$ more (after restocking fees) and outperform my current setup by a boatload.  Plus with watercooling coming in christmas, i could get close to 4ghz with the q6600, which would then be on the same playing field as the new Penryns overclocked (on air). 

DaMulta, since you also own a Phenom, you understand what im saying?  Im a huge AMD fanboy, but messing around an entire week with no results (2.36ghz), and having other people only achieving 2.6-2.8, I am seriously considering a change.  Please post your results with an overclock, i know your not holding them back, i just want to know how its going so far.

New setup if I have to...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136032&Tpk=dfi

what does anyone else think?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2007)

I havent oced anything yet.....been playing cod4

I had a fucking leak today, and my video card was going fucking nuts. The machine would not boot with the card in there. So I need to clean it and see if it will come back on......


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

Tomcat81970 said:


> Well ive been doing alot of research on how well other people have gotten these things to overclock... average has been from 2.6-2.8, but there were some people at 3.0.  I realize that even if its my bios that is preventing me to overclock, a q6600 could smoke it with ease.  a q6600 can hit 3.4 with little to no effort, and you would need a phenom at at least 3.6 to be equal, which isnt going to happen.  I can return my mobo and cpu and get a q6600 and a dfi icfx3200 for 55$ more (after restocking fees) and outperform my current setup by a boatload.  Plus with watercooling coming in christmas, i could get close to 4ghz with the q6600, which would then be on the same playing field as the new Penryns overclocked (on air).
> 
> DaMulta, since you also own a Phenom, you understand what im saying?  Im a huge AMD fanboy, but messing around an entire week with no results (2.36ghz), and having other people only achieving 2.6-2.8, I am seriously considering a change.  Please post your results with an overclock, i know your not holding them back, i just want to know how its going so far.
> 
> ...


 Don't get the dfi icfx3200. It has a lot of issues as well, and in Crossfire it's only 8+8. Get an X38 Intel chipset instead. True dual 16+16 Crossfire, and a lot less problems than the icfx3200. More expensive, but worth it over the DFI board.

For a cheaper alternative, you can look at P35 boards. Only 16+4 crossfire on most of them, but will still outperform the DFI. The Asus Blitz P35 boards do 8+8, but again, they're pricey.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

Apparently there is some big announcment from AMD tomorrow.  The story is over at the Inquirer.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 9600 on the way, I did not plan to buy anything else but snagged a new one for $215. I am not sure if my mobo will run it so I might just sell it when it comes. 

I have an Infinity h.s. coming as part of a Christmas present, I am curious to if my Black edition oc's more. What do you guys think a Quad (ht 2000)vs the over 3ghz x2. I like the low power consumption of the x2. Would the quad show any r.w. performance?


----------

